# Thetford C2: what is this part?



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

In our Thetford C2 cassette there is a damaged part that I have never seen before. Can someone tell me what it is and where I can get a replacement?

Thanks
Rog


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Its the auto vent I think. Try

Here

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Its

This

I am sure.

Johnny F


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Johnny

Not sure I want anything venting automatically into my living area  

Rog


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

It is........even I replaced one so its extreemly easy....  

But thanks for the link johnny I've been looking for the sliding cover for :wink: ages.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*auto vent*

this vent is important and should be open when cassette is in place this allows and expansion due to gas formed during decomposing of the waste in the holding tank, provided the rubber seal on the slide valve is ok no smell will enter the van. If the contents should pressurise you may be in for a surprise the next time you open the slide valve!!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Whilst we're down the toilet......... Can I ask a question too?? - Not shown in the picture and on mine which looks the same, is a small hole with a sort of tiny triangle shape inside about the size of 1p coin. Mine leaks from this when carried and emptied. What is it/am I doing it wrong/do I need to mend it with a seal or whatever - I thought it might be a 1 way vent thats perished, but not sure. Thanks again, - H


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Vardy
If your cassette was made before 1993, it has a vent hole with a seal rather than the automatic vent. You can see the parts and schematics listings on Thetford NL site under Customer Service. It looks like there is a replaceable seal, but I'm not sure how you would fit it.
Good luck.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Vardy have a look at this schematic diagram and tell us where your problem lies...

Diagram

I had a leak on my yellow buttoned press vent. Easy fix.

Johnny F


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

If I'm right Johnny, vardy's cassette isnt covered by that diagram. An earlier version is pictured on the Thetford NL site which as a small extra vent with a seal next to the blade opener-and I dont think that version has an automatic vent either. I can't say i've ever seen one, but its definitely there in the Thetford parts diagrams.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

When I called at Brownhills to buy a vent as shown in the original post; their accessory shop had some small 'vent seals' and I asked the assistant if it was the seal for my auto-vent ( I had not yet removed it to look: only knew that it leaked). He looked it up in the parts book and found that it was a small seal on the top of the cassette, which mine does not have, but is probably the part that Vardy needs: so Brownhills Newark may have it in stock .........  
.....they had my auto-vent in stock in the parts department and it may be going against the grain to say so but I found the staff to be very pleasant and helpful although of course I was only spending a tenner or so; if it had been thousands it may have been a different story .....  

btw I was only in the parts dept, office for about ten minutes and nearly passed out with the heat: if I had to work there I wouldn't have been as cheerful as they were.

Harvey


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

-Wotta blinking day! -We've had a removal (son) and it has poured fit to bust with that very wet rain (as apposed to showers) Then had a small row, so no supper...... 
But I've come onto here, and found that in my absence you lovely lot have solved my bog prob. - Yes, it's the one with the little hole next to the blade opener. Just not sure if it is supposed to be just a hole, or have some sort of cap in it. So I'm going to do as I'm told and go hunting on the Thetford site now I know what it is!!!!!! Thanks folks, - Helena.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Found lots of Thetford sites, so confused now. Has anyone got the full site address or link please? Thanks, - Helena.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Is this the part?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-THETF...hZ007QQcategoryZ76066QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
Malc


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you Malc - it's a seal for mine, but not the right one. Would have been nice, as the things are not cheap are they? - I've finally found it - it looks like a little egg cup - but horror of horrors! - Ya gotta put yer mitts into the tank to fit it. - Just when I thought life couldn't get worse. Think I'll save this job until I get psyched up a bit. This van has had 7 owners!!!!! Thanks again, - Helena.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Helena, get some of

THIS

in your tank overnight, give it a good rinse and Bobs your uncle smells :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:

Johnny F


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Vardy... the part that Malc mentions is the correct part (20339) as I fitted one to my toilet along with a new main seal few months ago. I notice that your Location is Sheffield ! , Have you tried Towsure ! as I noticed they have a lot of Thetford replacment parts there... best give them a ring fiirst.
Cheers 

Teckie


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Brilliant bunch! - Yes it is it! Just looks totally different in that packet. Cheers you two. And I'm going to get some of that tank cleaner. - Got the other stuff from them, but didn't spy that bottle. It might combat my thoughts about how many previous tenants!! - H x


----------

